# New puppy day tomorrow



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

We pick up our little choccie girl tomorrow.

I'm still wondering if I'm doing the right thing.
My husband and son are really excited and I feel like I'm a miserable old sod !!

As long as Merlin gets on with her ok I'm not too bothered about everything else.
Have decided to take it a day at a time and try not to worry.

Fingers crossed !!!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Baby number two! pictures please when you pick her up!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations on your new arrival. Everything will be fine x x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> Congratulations on your new arrival. Everything will be fine x x


Hi 
Will have to make arrangements to meet up when we can take pup out hopefully when the weather is better.
Forecast snow again this weekend and into beginning of next week- thought we'd seen the last of it !!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's just last minute nerves, I'm sure Merlin will be fine and she'll fit in easy cos her big brothers there......trust me


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

By the end of march it should be better weather,can't wait to meet Merlin and the little un x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Relax and enjoy the ride....you will love having two.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Positive thoughts only. No negative vibes! Think positive and all will be well! Enjoy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You'll cope! 
It will be tough initially - but you'll get through and it will be more than fine. 
Of course there will be days when you think 'WHY?!!!' but at least you know that in advance and you know that the not sleeping, peeing everywhere etc does not last for ever - but the way that puppy will love you will make it all worthwhile.
I'm jealous! 
Can't wait to see the pictures....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just wanted to wish you well for tomorrow...

Look forward to lots of photos of your 2poos 

xxx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thankyou everyone

nervous but excited now !!!!

Will post pics as soon as I can


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thinking of you tomorrow. There are a lot of us in Notts - we should have a cockapoo meet when the weather cheers up a bit 

Which breeder is your puppy coming from?

Toffin
x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Thinking of you tomorrow. There are a lot of us in Notts - we should have a cockapoo meet when the weather cheers up a bit
> 
> Which breeder is your puppy coming from?
> 
> ...


The breeder is Victoria from Ollerton
I know there is a few more on here from the same breeder and that my pup will have some half siblings on here.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Minnie said:


> The breeder is Victoria from Ollerton
> I know there is a few more on here from the same breeder and that my pup will have some half siblings on here.


Polly is from Victoria too. Her mum was Holly and dad was Fudge.

Jasper and Max, Holly and Jack are also from Victoria.

Hope all goes well for you and your little puppy today!

Toffin
x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck hope all goes well and look forward to pics of the new little un 

I would love 2 but it will never happen so just have to be happy with my little Noodle Bear.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Polly is from Victoria too. Her mum was Holly and dad was Fudge.
> 
> Jasper and Max, Holly and Jack are also from Victoria.
> 
> ...


Her mum is Georgie and dad Noodles
And we already know Holly and Jack have met them a few times. Merlin has been to see them a few times and of course the lovely Bayley. :smile2:


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow. If my grumpy 7 year old puts up with a new pup I'm sure Merlin, only a pup himself, will love a playmate. Pics asap


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ahhhh lovely news.... so exciting for your all. Enjoy ur new addition. I have a cockapoo girl (Millie nearly 8 months) and I want another one. Hubby says no tho lol xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You will be fine. I found pup 2 much easier as he had a playmate and I was much more relaxed although I have had dogs for 30 yrs you forget just what an impact a puppy has and I was trying too hard to 'do the right thing' so second time around I just got on with it. I won't pretend there have been some tough days but I wouldn't have it any other way. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

How exciting!! Good luck & post pics soon! 
x


----------

